# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Διάφορα σχέδια για κλουβιά

## οδυσσέας

δειτε μερικες ιδεες για να φτιαξετε τα δικα σας κλουβιά.

http://pages.northforkpets.com/11570/InventoryPage/1712905/1.html

http://www.birdinfo.co.uk/sites/cage...ages/index.htm

----------


## chosen

::  όλες οι αντίκες μαζεμένες

----------


## karakonstantakis

*poooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!! Αυτό θέλω !!!!!!!!!!*  ::  *Νικολααααα που είσαι !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Για ποιο μεγάλα κλουβιά πάρτε ιδέες και από εδώ -->* http://www.birdcagedesign.com/

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> *poooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!! Αυτό θέλω !!!!!!!!!!*  *Νικολααααα που είσαι !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Δεν τα συμπαθώ και πολλά αυτά τα κλουβιά, και τον λόγο, τον ανάφερα πιο πάνω... :winky:

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Ξέχασα να το αποθηκεύσω φαίνεται.. Ο λόγος αυτά τα Αντίκ κλουβιά, προσδοκούν μόνο στις  ανθρώπινες επιθυμίες, ενώ τα πουλιά στερούνται την ευρυχωρία και το άνετο πέταγμα !!! :winky:

----------


## lagreco69

Κωστα πραγματικα υπεροχα!!! σε ευχαριστουμε!!

----------


## orion

Ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## Gardelius

::

----------


## COMASCO

ευχαριστουμε!

----------

